# National German Show, Erfurt, november 2010



## dimerro (Nov 23, 2008)

Some photos from Erfurt, Germany;

http://dinamergeani.sunphoto.ro/15r_1_forma_1

http://dinamergeani.sunphoto.ro/15r_2_forma_2

http://dinamergeani.sunphoto.ro/15r_3_carunculati_gaina

http://dinamergeani.sunphoto.ro/15r_4_gusati

http://dinamergeani.sunphoto.ro/15r_5_culoare_1

http://dinamergeani.sunphoto.ro/15r_6_culoare_2

http://dinamergeani.sunphoto.ro/15r_7_t ... _cravatati

http://dinamergeani.sunphoto.ro/15r_8_j ... buratori_1

http://dinamergeani.sunphoto.ro/15r_9_j ... buratori_2


Enjoy!


----------



## newday (Dec 12, 2004)

*Erfurt*

Thank you for sharing the photos. Erfurt is a great city! I have always enoyed my times there, wish I could have made the show.

Link


----------

